# zeilenumbruch in mysql code ?



## derb (7. September 2004)

wie kann man einen zeilenumbruch bei seeeehr langem sql code einfügen


----------



## Gorcky (7. September 2004)

Wenn Du das Statement in deinem PHP-Code umbrechen willst, ist das am einfachsten, indem Du je Zeile einen String schreibst, die du dann PHP-üblich zusammenfügst.
...oder wo hast Du das Problem?


----------



## ManicMarble (8. September 2004)

Da MySQL jegliche Art und Anzahl an "Whitespaces" in SQL-Statements akzeptiert, kann man lange Statements ohne Weiteres wunderbar in mehereren Zeilen und hübsch eingerückt schreiben. Ich bevorzuge für echte SQL-Monster dieses:

```
$sql = "
       SELECT
         IFNULL(adresse.kurzbez,'Ohne Stamm-Lieferant') AS lieferant,
         lagerbewegung.artikel                          AS artikel,
         artikel.name                                   AS benennung,
         SUM(lagerbewegung.menge)                       AS menge,
         artikel.vbme                                   AS me

       FROM
         lagerbewegung
       LEFT JOIN
         artikel ON lagerbewegung.artikel = artikel.artikel
       LEFT JOIN
         adresse ON artikel.adresse = adresse.adresse

       WHERE
             (lagerbewegung.art IN ('AF','AW','AK','AR','ZF','DA','DK','DW','UF','WA','AS'))
         AND (lagerbewegung.datum >= '".$vondatum."')
         AND (lagerbewegung.datum <= '".$bisdatum."')

       GROUP BY
         lagerbewegung.artikel

       HAVING
         menge >= '".$maxmenge."'

       ORDER BY
         IFNULL(adresse.kurzbez, 'ZZZZZZZZZ'),
         menge DESC,
         artikel.name
       ";
```
D.h. man muss in PHP garnicht jede Zeile in einen String schreiben und den dann verketten.

Ciao,
Martin


----------



## Gorcky (9. September 2004)

Wieder was gelernt. 
Geht allerdings nur bei Sprachen, die nicht (wie z.B. VBA) ein Zeilenende als Befehlsende ansehen und sich wundern, was sie mit einem unvollendeten String machen sollen..


----------

